# Tailstock handwheel handle falls off..



## DJ Bill (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm sure I am missing something simple here.. How do I get the tailstock handwheel handle to stay attached and still rotate? Mine keeps falling out. :whiteflag:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 12, 2013)

Go to the hardware store and buy a friction nut, the one with the nylon ring so it gets tight on the thread.  Leave it a little loose so you have clearance beween the screw and end housing.  If they don't have one , look on MSC or contact Fastenal


----------



## DJ Bill (Mar 12, 2013)

The  end of my handle is just cylindrical where it goes into the blind hole in the handwheel. I can't see where I'd put a nut. I'm not sure if the atlas design was a press fit or if somehow they got it to rotate one installed.


----------



## Dranreb (Mar 12, 2013)

They are a press fit Bill, I have a spare wheel with a wonky one, I would have thought some bearing or stud lock would hold it, maybe worth a try..

Bernard


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 12, 2013)

Bill,

As said previously, it is not supposed to rotate.  Try knurling the cylindrical pin, using the 2-files and vise method.  Then press it in with Locktite.

Robert D.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 13, 2013)

Your talking about the round handle you turn to make the tailstock quill forward?   That is what I am talking about?  Those handles have a wood-ruff key in the screw shaft and the handle slides over the shaft on the key and then the nut tightens the handle on the screw shaft.


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 13, 2013)

Richard,

No, he is talking about the handle that is supposed to be a press fit in the rim of the tailstock handwheel. 

Robert D.


----------



## DJ Bill (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks guys, I will try the two file method of knurling and some loctite after I get back from teh dentist and come down from the painkillers...(It might be tomorrow before then, got mojor work being done.)

And yes, tailstock handwheel. I had thought the handle for it rotated, but It appears once more I missed the obvious, it does NOT. I also need to find it , last time it dropped out it went on a journey somewhere..


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 14, 2013)

I used JB weld to put one of mine back in. It hasn't come out since


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 15, 2013)

Bill,

The 2-file method works best if you have a pair of files with teeth only on one side.  These aren't too easy to find.  You can make a crude pair by grinding part of the teeth off on one side so that they don't dig into the the backing bars while sliding.

Robert D.


----------



## DJ Bill (Mar 20, 2013)

Just as soon as the handle appears from under whatever it is hiding under after the last time it fell out, I will fix it!!:lmao:

By the way,the dental work has finally stopped affecting me a WEEK later. WOW was that fun, NOT!


----------

